# SATA wird nicht erkannt...

## Stomper

Hi,

schon wieder ich.

Es will einfach nicht, wie ich will   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich habe nun eine Samsung SATAII Platte angeschlossen, das Board erkennt sie und läd Linux.

Doch unter /dev/ finde ich weder sda noch hdb oder sdb oder so etwas.

Unter /dev/disk steht sie auch nicht.

Mit hwinfo fand ich heraus, dass linux die platten sieht - disk0 type ff - disk1 type fd

Meine erste Idee - ich hab den SATA Support im Kernel vergessen... aber dem ist (meiner Meinung nach) nicht so.

Im Kernel sind folgende Optionen mit compiliert worden:

ATA ACPI Support

AHCI SATA Support

Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA Support

Fehlen da noch Optionen, gibt es noch wo anders Einstellmöglichkeiten für Sata Support?

Gruß

Stomper

----------

## tgurr

```

SCSI device support  --->

<*> SCSI device support

<*> SCSI disk support

```

 sollten auch nicht fehlen.

----------

## Stomper

Hi tgurr,

die beiden Optionen sind ebenfalls einkompiliert worden.

Läuft trotzdem nicht.

Gruß

Stomper

----------

## manuels

Poste mal die Ausgabe von lspci

----------

## Stomper

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

```

----------

## firefly

Hast du im BIOS den SATA modus auf AHCI eingestellt?

Denn normalerweise ist ein AHCI fähiger SATA Controller standardmäßig  in den IDE kompatibilitätsmodus eingestellt.

----------

## Stomper

Schön wäre, wenn es so eine Option gäbe.

Ich habe dieses Intel board D945GCLF2 mit einem 945GC Chipset von Intel...

Es gibt nur Legacy IDE/ATA Mode oder Native IDE/ATA Mode einzustellen.

Wenn ich den einstelle, wird meine IDE Platte auch nicht mehr oder zumindest anders erkannt.

Er bootet auf jeden Fall nicht mehr und findet keine Partitonen auf der IDE Platte.

K.a. was ich jetzt noch machen soll.

----------

## Stomper

Also wenn ich mit der Live-CD starte, zeigt er mir unter /dev/disk/by-id/ die platte als

scsi-SATA-Samsung... an und findet alles korrekt.

Kann ich nachsehen, welchen Treiber/Modul/Support etc. genutz wurde um die Platte anzuzeigen?

Gruß

Stomper

----------

## Stomper

Ok, gute und schlechte Nachrichten!

Gute: Es läuft jetzt!!

Schlechte: Ich weiß nicht warum - bzw. hab ich gemacht was man eigentlich nicht macht... 

Ich habe einfach mal so ziemlich alles was mit SCSI und SATA / ATA zu tun hat mit in den Kernel kompiliert.

K.a. was jetzt ausschlaggebend war.

Auf jeden Fall ist jetzt meine IDE Platte auch unter sda zu finden - und die SATA Platte unter sdb.

Also Danke für die Hilfe Leute, auch wenns jetzt nicht so richtig geklärt ist, geht es zumindest.

Gruß

Stomper

----------

## bbgermany

Kannst du mal bitte die Ausgabe von "dmesg" posten sowie die verwendete Kernelversion? Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem bei dem Vorgänger von deinem Board, dem D945GCLF. Der einzige Unterschied ist, ich verwende Xen und wollte auf den Xen 2.6.27-r5 von dieser Seite wechseln: http://code.google.com/p/gentoo-xen-kernel/downloads/list

Danke und MfG. Stefan

----------

## Stomper

Also ich verwende 

Kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 - steht aber auch ganz am anfang von dmesg....

Ich vermute, dass man den Generic SCSI Support braucht - weil so was in der dmseg steht. Aber siehs dir selbst an.

Also hier die Ausgabe von dmesg ist:

```

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Fri Jan 9 16:40:03 Local time zone must be set--see zic m

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000008f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000008f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f526000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f526000 - 000000007f52e000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f52e000 - 000000007f5bd000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f5bd000 - 000000007f5c1000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f5c1000 - 000000007f660000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f660000 - 000000007f6f0000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f6f0000 - 000000007f6f4000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f6f4000 - 000000007f6ff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f6ff000 - 000000007f700000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f700000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x7f700 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 38000000 @ 7000-c000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000FE020, 0014 (r0 INTEL )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 7F6FD038, 0034 (r1 INTEL  D945GLF2       63       1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7F6FC000, 0074 (r1 INTEL  D945GLF2       63 MSFT  1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7F6F7000, 4787 (r1 INTEL  D945GLF2       63 MSFT  1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7F6A3000, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7F6F6000, 0078 (r1 INTEL  D945GLF2       63 MSFT  1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: WDDT 7F6F5000, 0040 (r1 INTEL  D945GLF2       63 MSFT  1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7F6F4000, 003C (r1 INTEL  D945GLF2       63 MSFT  1000013)

[    0.000000] 1143MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 896MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 38000000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 00000000 - 38000000

[    0.000000]   bootmap 00008000 - 0000f000

[    0.000000] (8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0038000000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

[    0.000000]   #3 [0000200000 - 0000822798]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 0000822798]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0000823000 - 0000827000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [0000823000 - 0000827000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000007000 - 0000008000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000008000 - 000000f000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000008000 - 000000f000]

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00fe200] 000fe200

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00038000

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x00038000 -> 0x0007f700

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[6] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000008f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007f526

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0007f52e -> 0x0007f5bd

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0007f5c1 -> 0x0007f660

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0007f6f0 -> 0x0007f6f4

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0007f6ff -> 0x0007f700

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 521704

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c07444c0, node_mem_map c1000000

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 290155 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

[    0.000000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:70000000)

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 39644 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS: 4, nr_cpu_ids: 4, nr_node_ids 1

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 517626

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] TSC: PIT calibration confirmed by PMTIMER.

[    0.000000] TSC: using PMTIMER calibration value

[    0.000000] Detected 1596.108 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000999] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000999] Memory: 2062252k/2087936k available (3625k kernel code, 23704k reserved, 1849k data, 308k init, 1169764k highmem)

[    0.000999] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000999]     fixmap  : 0xfff85000 - 0xfffff000   ( 488 kB)

[    0.000999]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000999]     vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

[    0.000999]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

[    0.000999]       .init : 0xc0761000 - 0xc07ae000   ( 308 kB)

[    0.000999]       .data : 0xc058a785 - 0xc0758ed0   (1849 kB)

[    0.000999]       .text : 0xc0200000 - 0xc058a785   (3625 kB)

[    0.000999] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000999] CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

[    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.001015] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3192.21 BogoMIPS (lpj=1596108)

[    0.001182] Security Framework initialized

[    0.001251] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.001331] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.001349] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.001703] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.001778] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.001869] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 24K

[    0.001957] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[    0.002011] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.002077] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.002142] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.002217] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.006457] ACPI: Core revision 20080609

[    0.015235] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

[    0.016207] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.026332] CPU0: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz stepping 02

[    0.026995] Booting processor 1/2 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3191.48 BogoMIPS (lpj=1595742)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 24K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.000999] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 1, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.098946] CPU1: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz stepping 02

[    0.099083] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.100109] Booting processor 2/1 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#2

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3191.47 BogoMIPS (lpj=1595738)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 24K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.000999] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 2, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.173510] CPU2: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz stepping 02

[    0.174091] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#2]: passed.

[    0.175135] Booting processor 3/3 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#3

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3191.40 BogoMIPS (lpj=1595700)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 24K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.000999] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 3, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.248493] CPU3: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz stepping 02

[    0.249065] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#3]:

[    0.249961] Measured 60 cycles TSC warp between CPUs, turning off TSC clock.

[    0.249961] Marking TSC unstable due to check_tsc_sync_source failed

[    0.249973] Brought up 4 CPUs

[    0.250041] Total of 4 processors activated (12766.57 BogoMIPS).

[    0.251042] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7068 bytes left

[    0.251080] net_namespace: 816 bytes

[    0.251452] Time: 21:46:35  Date: 01/09/09

[    0.251565] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.252086] No dock devices found.

[    0.252182] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.253022] PCI: Found Intel Corporation 945G/GZ/P/PL Express Memory Controller Hub without MMCONFIG support.

[    0.255173] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.264037] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.269292] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.269368] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S5)

[    0.269515] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.278406] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.278406] PCI: 0000:00:02.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [90200000, 9027ffff]

[    0.278406] PCI: 0000:00:02.0 reg 14 io port: [20e0, 20e7]

[    0.278406] PCI: 0000:00:02.0 reg 18 32bit mmio: [80000000, 8fffffff]

[    0.278406] PCI: 0000:00:02.0 reg 1c 32bit mmio: [90280000, 902bffff]

[    0.279010] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.279083] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.279199] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.279269] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

[    0.279382] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.279452] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.279554] PCI: 0000:00:1d.0 reg 20 io port: [2080, 209f]

[    0.279613] PCI: 0000:00:1d.1 reg 20 io port: [2060, 207f]

[    0.279668] PCI: 0000:00:1d.2 reg 20 io port: [2040, 205f]

[    0.279721] PCI: 0000:00:1d.3 reg 20 io port: [2020, 203f]

[    0.279779] PCI: 0000:00:1d.7 reg 10 32bit mmio: [902c0000, 902c03ff]

[    0.279830] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.279900] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.280085] pci 0000:00:1f.0: Force enabled HPET at 0xfed00000

[    0.280108] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.280217] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0500-053f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.280311] PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 10 io port: [20d8, 20df]

[    0.280320] PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 14 io port: [20f4, 20f7]

[    0.280329] PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 18 io port: [20d0, 20d7]

[    0.280339] PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 1c io port: [20f0, 20f3]

[    0.280348] PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 20 io port: [20b0, 20bf]

[    0.280393] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 10 io port: [20c8, 20cf]

[    0.280402] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 14 io port: [20ec, 20ef]

[    0.280411] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 18 io port: [20c0, 20c7]

[    0.280420] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 1c io port: [20e8, 20eb]

[    0.280429] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 20 io port: [20a0, 20af]

[    0.280454] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.280963] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.281082] PCI: 0000:00:1f.3 reg 20 io port: [2000, 201f]

[    0.281157] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 10 io port: [1000, 10ff]

[    0.281182] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 18 64bit mmio: [90100000, 90100fff]

[    0.281200] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 20 64bit mmio: [90000000, 9000ffff]

[    0.281212] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [fffe0000, ffffffff]

[    0.281245] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1

[    0.281248] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D2

[    0.281254] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.281328] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.281427] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.0 io port: [1000, 1fff]

[    0.281434] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.0 32bit mmio: [90100000, 901fffff]

[    0.281443] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.0 64bit mmio pref: [90000000, 900fffff]

[    0.281587] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.281987] bus 00 -> node 0

[    0.281999] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.282652] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

[    0.283373] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

[    0.283610] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

[    0.283841] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

[    0.291156] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

[    0.292262] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.292840] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

[    0.293348] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

[    0.293839] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.294402] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.294996] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.295573] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

[    0.296044] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[    0.296140] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.296140] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.301397] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

[    0.301397] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.302116] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.302116] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.303009] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.303083] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.303083] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.304033] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.308975] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.309041] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.309104] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.309188] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.309400] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.309408] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.309569] hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

[    0.310967] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.311365] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 3

[    0.311568] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 2

[    0.311635] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.311868] ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.314046] system 00:01: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

[    0.314159] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed13000-0xfed13fff could not be reserved

[    0.314271] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

[    0.314378] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

[    0.314484] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

[    0.314590] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff could not be reserved

[    0.314696] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff could not be reserved

[    0.314802] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed99fff could not be reserved

[    0.314908] system 00:01: iomem range 0xc0000-0xdffff could not be reserved

[    0.314979] system 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.315080] system 00:06: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved

[    0.315157] system 00:06: ioport range 0x400-0x47f has been reserved

[    0.315228] system 00:06: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

[    0.350303] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.350376] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0x1000-0x1fff

[    0.350448] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0x90100000-0x901fffff

[    0.350520] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x00000090000000-0x000000900fffff

[    0.350628] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.350695] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   IO window: disabled

[    0.350763] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.350830] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.350900] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.350967] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   IO window: disabled

[    0.351045] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.351112] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.351186] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

[    0.351253] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.351324] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.351391] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.351479] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.351551] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.351564] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.351635] pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.351648] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.351718] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.351729] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.351735] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.351800] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.351866] bus: 01 index 0 io port: [1000, 1fff]

[    0.351931] bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [90100000, 901fffff]

[    0.351996] bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [90000000, 900fffff]

[    0.352072] bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.352140] bus: 02 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.352204] bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.352274] bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.352339] bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.352404] bus: 03 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.352469] bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.352533] bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.352597] bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.352661] bus: 04 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.352725] bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.352789] bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.352854] bus: 04 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.352920] bus: 04 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.353017] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.357130] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.357754] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.358799] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.359370] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.359446] TCP reno registered

[    0.361226] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.364919] apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

[    0.364995] apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.

[    0.365954] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.366053] type=2000 audit(1231537595.366:1): initialized

[    0.366121] audit: cannot initialize inotify handle

[    0.379728] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.379816] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.388566] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    0.388825] msgmni has been set to 1744

[    0.389170] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.389631] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.389744] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.389809] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[    0.389874] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.389966] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.390061] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.390080] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.390084] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.390105] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.390109] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.390129] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.390133] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.390152] pci 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.390157] pci 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

[    0.390550] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.390587] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: found MSI capability

[    0.390696] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.390815] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.390981] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.391019] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: found MSI capability

[    0.391126] pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.391253] pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.391433] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.391468] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: found MSI capability

[    0.391574] pci_express 0000:00:1c.3:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.391680] pci_express 0000:00:1c.3:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.392037] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.392113] acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5

[    0.394446] acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0

[    0.394709] fakephp: Fake PCI Hot Plug Controller Driver

[    0.403650] Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

[    0.403810] intel_rng: Firmware space is locked read-only. If you can't or

[    0.403814] intel_rng: don't want to disable this in firmware setup, and if

[    0.403817] intel_rng: you are certain that your system has a functional

[    0.403819] intel_rng: RNG, try using the 'no_fwh_detect' option.

[    0.404122] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.404363] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 945G Chipset

[    0.404713] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7932K stolen memory

[    0.421114] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x80000000

[    0.421835] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.422417] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.422677] input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.423425] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

[    0.424145] processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.424399] processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.424638] processor ACPI0007:02: registered as cooling_device2

[    0.424862] processor ACPI0007:03: registered as cooling_device3

[    0.427762] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.427874] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.427948] pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.428184] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

[    0.428304] Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.433581] brd: module loaded

[    0.435692] loop: module loaded

[    0.435763] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k3-NAPI

[    0.435833] Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    0.436025] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.3.3.3-k6

[    0.436110] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

[    0.436421] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

[    0.436492] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.437318] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    0.437418] r8169 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.437506] r8169 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.438155] eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xf882e000, 00:1c:c0:a9:21:00, XID 3c4000c0 IRQ 220

[    0.440447] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.441094] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    0.441797] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.441957] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.442414] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.12

[    0.442437] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.442564] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.442688] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.443121] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.444446] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x20b0 irq 14

[    0.444522] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x20b8 irq 15

[    0.598383] ata1.00: ATA-4: SMI MODEL, 20080128, max UDMA/66

[    0.598462] ata1.00: 7962192 sectors, multi 0: LBA 

[    0.604321] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/66

[    0.604455] ata2: port disabled. ignoring.

[    0.604646] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SMI MODEL        2008 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.605209] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 7962192 512-byte hardware sectors (4077 MB)

[    0.605316] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.605402] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.605465] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.605709] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 7962192 512-byte hardware sectors (4077 MB)

[    0.605811] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.605880] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.605941] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.606818]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    0.608259] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.608580] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.608819] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.608892] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[    0.609161] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.609287] scsi2 : ata_piix

[    0.609654] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    0.610139] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x20c8 ctl 0x20ec bmdma 0x20a0 irq 19

[    0.610212] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x20c0 ctl 0x20e8 bmdma 0x20a8 irq 19

[    0.780367] ata3.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD103UI, 1AA01113, max UDMA7

[    0.780438] ata3.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    0.799377] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.960994] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD103UI  1AA0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.961548] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

[    0.961689] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    0.961758] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.961820] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.962067] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

[    0.962208] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    0.962276] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.962338] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.962448]  sdb: sdb1

[    0.971115] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.971487] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    0.972771] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    0.972823] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.972915] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.972921] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.973153] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    0.973162] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.973308] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.973433] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x104208 dbg=1 cc=4 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=8

[    0.973441] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    0.973472] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.977355] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    0.977431] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    0.977436] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.977460] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0x902c0000

[    0.977531] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.981407] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    0.987027] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    0.987172] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    0.987253] usb usb1: uevent

[    0.987392] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    0.987399] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.987484] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.987516] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.987632] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.987639] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.987645] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.987728] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    0.987793] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.987797] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.987801] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.987806] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    0.987814] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.987819] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.088054] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.088359] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.088556] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.088633] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.088738] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.088804] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 ehci_hcd

[    1.088873] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    1.089066] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.089072] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    1.089212] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[    1.089365] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    1.089446] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.089452] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.089647] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.089786] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.089902] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

[    1.089972] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.089977] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    1.089993] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.090014] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00002080

[    1.090157] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    1.090234] usb usb2: uevent

[    1.090339] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    1.090345] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.090423] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.090460] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    1.090562] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.090567] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.090572] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.090647] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.090711] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.090715] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.090719] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.090723] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    1.090732] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.090737] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.191046] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.191219] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.191440] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.191521] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.191626] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.191693] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

[    1.191761] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    1.191861] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.191939] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.191945] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.192170] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    1.192345] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    1.192460] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

[    1.192528] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.192533] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    1.192549] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.192561] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00002060

[    1.192703] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    1.192783] usb usb3: uevent

[    1.192899] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    1.192907] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.192991] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.193034] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    1.193156] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.193161] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.193166] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.193243] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.193316] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.193320] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.193324] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.193329] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    1.193339] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.193344] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.294045] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.294208] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.294392] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.294470] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.294575] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.294642] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

[    1.294711] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    1.294809] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    1.294887] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.294893] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.295101] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    1.295252] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    1.295374] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

[    1.295445] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.295449] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    1.295465] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.295488] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00002040

[    1.295632] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    1.295709] usb usb4: uevent

[    1.295840] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    1.295847] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.295929] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.295961] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    1.296086] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.296091] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.296096] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.296184] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.296249] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.296254] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.296259] hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.296266] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    1.296277] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.296284] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.397056] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.397238] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.397427] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.397509] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.397615] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.397681] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

[    1.397750] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    1.397848] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.397925] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.397931] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.398136] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[    1.398299] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    1.398417] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: detected 2 ports

[    1.398487] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.398491] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

[    1.398508] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.398527] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00002020

[    1.398669] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    1.398747] usb usb5: uevent

[    1.398857] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    1.398863] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.398939] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.398973] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    1.399099] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.399105] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.399112] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.399204] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.399275] hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.399280] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.399286] hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.399291] hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    1.399300] hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.399306] hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.500042] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.500212] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.500413] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.500493] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.500600] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.500667] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

[    1.500736] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

[    1.501090] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.501182] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.501382] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.501464] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.501656] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    1.502197] PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    1.505322] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.505400] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.505682] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.838619] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.838729] rtc0: alarms up to one month, hpet irqs

[    1.838958] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.839096] ACPI: I/O resource 0000:00:1f.3 [0x2000-0x201f] conflicts with ACPI region SMB1 [0x2000-0x2016]

[    1.839213] ACPI: Device needs an ACPI driver

[    1.839968] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    1.840097] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.840169] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.840239] No iBFT detected.

[    1.840528] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    1.840706] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.840782] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    1.841037] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    1.841187] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    1.841827] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    1.843658] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.843777] TCP cubic registered

[    1.843842] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    1.844395] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    1.847258] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.847492] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    1.849361] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.850107] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    1.850176] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    1.850277] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    1.850742] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.851074]   Magic number: 9:109:803

[    1.951442] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    1.951512] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    1.951578] md: autorun ...

[    1.951640] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    1.953322] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    1.953336] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[    1.953359] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

[    1.953582] Freeing unused kernel memory: 308k freed

[    1.953747] Write protecting the kernel text: 3628k

[    1.953866] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1476k

[    2.204022] usb usb2: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    2.207982] khelper used greatest stack depth: 6712 bytes left

[    2.454024] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    2.454049] usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    2.704026] usb usb5: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    2.903405] stty used greatest stack depth: 6516 bytes left

[    2.916259] grep used greatest stack depth: 6204 bytes left

[    3.204839] usb usb2: uevent

[    3.204895] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.205195] usb usb3: uevent

[    3.205240] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.205474] usb usb4: uevent

[    3.205519] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.205752] usb usb5: uevent

[    3.205795] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.206035] usb usb1: uevent

[    3.206080] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.698302] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.698321] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[    3.698328] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: suspend root hub

[    3.698362] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.698370] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

[    3.698377] usb usb2: suspend_rh

[    3.698400] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.698408] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

[    3.698414] usb usb3: suspend_rh

[    3.698435] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.698442] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend

[    3.698448] usb usb4: suspend_rh

[    3.698469] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.698478] usb usb5: bus auto-suspend

[    3.698483] usb usb5: suspend_rh

[    4.118920] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[    4.905798] Adding 250480k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:250480k

[   10.142929] r8169: eth0: link up

[   10.142937] r8169: eth0: link up

[   15.906358] hdparm used greatest stack depth: 6028 bytes left

[   20.248018] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## bbgermany

```

[    0.442414] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.12

[    0.442437] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.442564] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.442688] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.443121] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.444446] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x20b0 irq 14

[    0.444522] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x20b8 irq 15

[    0.598383] ata1.00: ATA-4: SMI MODEL, 20080128, max UDMA/66

[    0.598462] ata1.00: 7962192 sectors, multi 0: LBA

[    0.604321] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/66

[    0.604455] ata2: port disabled. ignoring.

[    0.604646] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SMI MODEL        2008 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.605209] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 7962192 512-byte hardware sectors (4077 MB)

[    0.605316] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.605402] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.605465] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.605709] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 7962192 512-byte hardware sectors (4077 MB)

[    0.605811] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.605880] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.605941] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.606818]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    0.608259] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.608580] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.608819] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.608892] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[    0.609161] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.609287] scsi2 : ata_piix

[    0.609654] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    0.610139] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x20c8 ctl 0x20ec bmdma 0x20a0 irq 19

[    0.610212] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x20c0 ctl 0x20e8 bmdma 0x20a8 irq 19

[    0.780367] ata3.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD103UI, 1AA01113, max UDMA7

[    0.780438] ata3.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    0.799377] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.960994] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD103UI  1AA0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.961548] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

[    0.961689] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    0.961758] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.961820] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.962067] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

[    0.962208] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    0.962276] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.962338] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.962448]  sdb: sdb1

[    0.971115] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.971487] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0 

```

Wie ich es mir gedacht habe, auch bei dir lädt der ata_piix. Nun muss ich nur noch schaun, warum der bei mir solche Probleme verursacht. Danke für die Ausgabe.

MfG. Stefan

----------

